# hunting gallia county



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

anyone hunt dove , rabbits, or predators in gallia county?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

can't say I do, but I did shoot my first grouse there four years ago!


----------

